# I hate theives



## Spotted Owl (Mar 21, 2009)

Out working today with my boy and when we came back to the truck we found broken glass. Someone busted the drivers window to get in. Left the shotgun in the rack and instead took my belt. I was the pack mule for him today, so I left my gear at the rig cause he would be cutting and had his belt. I haven't been this angery since I told my mother inlaw that the only thing she is good for is three days funeral leave. If the 4 wheeler track wouldn't have petered out we would still be out there looking for them, the whole time still hoping that we wouldn't find them.

I kinda wish that if they would have taken anything it would have been that scatter gun. Atleast that would have been cheaper to replace. Anyone price out what a belt full is running now days? Don't it will make your head spin and drive the anger deeper.

We were'nt 100 yds off the road either and could see the truck any time we looked.. They had to be waiting for the saw to be dug in and then made their move.

If nothing else I'm glad they chose the drivers window so my boy wasn't cold and wet all the way home. I'm glad I was able to convince him to use my coat and flannel to help keep the wind off him on the ride home. They also left me the AM radio in the dash. I bet I will have the shinyest(is that a word) stuff at the GTG in the nonsaw bracket.

Thanks for the vent. :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


Owl


----------



## Burvol (Mar 21, 2009)

That sucks, really sorry to hear that Owl. I hate thieves, and I always said there is nothing worse than taking tools from a working man. That is just low. If you live in a small area you never know...people can be found and do talk.


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 22, 2009)

Really does suck. It would be nice they were caught, and held responsible for all the loss it caused you. Possible but IMO probably not likely you would get fully recompensed for all considering all things. Be careful and alert encountering them kind of low lifes. No telling how many of them band together and how dirty they will get.


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been hit by thieves twice since October. I'm not sure what exactly would happen if I caught them in the act, but I know I would not want witnesses!!

What did you have in your belt?


----------



## super3 (Mar 22, 2009)

That sucks bigtime,hope they :censored:up and you catch em
That line about the mil is priceless!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 22, 2009)

That does suck! 
That's why I leave my vehicles unlocked at night. If you're going to rip out my stereo at least don't break out my damn window.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 22, 2009)

The doors were'nt locked. Nothing gets locked just for that reason. I guess they didn't have the brain power to try the door first. Everything is on my belt. Axe, scabbard, tapes, counter, wedges, bags, chains, tools, first aid, everything. It doesn't sound like alot but man that stuff adds up fast. Don't always use everything on it, but everything is on it when I'm not using it. That way everything is in one spot and I know where it is and have it on hand when I do need it.

Talked to the local shops around and they will be keeping an eye uot for me. Many times in the past these types try and unload what they have locally for some reason. Also talking to the timber co. tomorrow about it. They like to know about this stuff when it happens behind there locked gates. The police won't even show to make a report. It's an over the phone thing now. Said with the economy that crime has skyrocketed and they don't have the man power for this type of reporting.

I'll be calling Madsens in the morning. With the market and layoffs the local shops don't have anything in inventory any more. Damn


Owl


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thieves are the scum of the earth. I had 55gal. of diesel fuel and a 372 stolen last year while i was in the woods. just pisses ya off real good some times


----------



## Raymond (Mar 22, 2009)

Watch Craiglist too.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 22, 2009)

Bad deal. It sounds like you're handling it the right way, though. And you set a good example for your boy...that's the important part.

Down here we can't leave batteries in the equipment overnight anymore. If the roads are good we can't leave loaded fuel trailers in the woods, either. They'll drive right up to a trailer with a pickup full of empty drums and drain you dry. We even lost a set of skidder chains to thieves...probably for the scrap metal value.


----------



## ak4195 (Mar 23, 2009)

Id expect more of the same,bein more or less around the 45th parallel,oregons just to easy.Thats the impression that I got for the few years that I lived there till I moved back to alaska.
On a slightly similar vein,was called out today for drivin end-dump for snow haulout.Couldnt believe how many bums were out panhandling in anchorage,now granted most of the harsh winter weather is gone,but still,the majority was out bummin with tennies on in 26 degree weather.
Puttin in full 8+hr shifts too!
Sorry,where theres snow theres work 

"on by dogs on by"'

ak4195


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 23, 2009)

nothin' worse than a thief, Scot.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope you catch them. Local crime here keeps going up as unemployment does. If you only have a few pawnshops locally check them, your stuff might be there.


----------



## Vangellis (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss Owl.

The distribution center I work for had six forklifts stolen on Christmas eve into Christmas day. The only time we shut down all year.
We are starting to hear about more thefts in the area. Must be a market for them somewhere. Scum.





Kevin


----------



## slowp (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder how much those wildlife cameras cost? They seem to have worked a bit here with the gate breakers. Then, after the crimewave was stopped, you could use them for wildlife passing by pictures.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just gotta make sure they dont find that too and steal that along with whatever else they are taking.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Mar 23, 2009)

Reminds me again why i bought my new springfield 45....


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 24, 2009)

Unbelievable!  I hate too think what I'd do if I caught them in the act. :censored:


----------



## Raymond (Mar 24, 2009)

I too hate thieves...especially the ones who bleed all over my yard and trucks.


----------



## Lee Bradley (Mar 25, 2009)

If you get 3 years for murder (I don't care what the lawyers call it), what do suppose a theif will get?

PORT ANGELES, Wash. -- A woman who had been charged with second-degree murder in the stabbing death of a Port Angeles man was convicted Thursday of the lesser charge of second-degree manslaughter.

The Clallam County Superior Court jury had heard testimony that 34-year-old Andrea Freese has a history of mental illness and that she was defending herself after being punched in the nose.

She killed 73-year-old William Boze in July of 2007 at his home. He often took in those needing shelter.

The Peninsula Daily News reports a court hearing will be held Wednesday to determine a sentence for Freese, which could be around three years.


----------



## KD57 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been in your shoes many times, I feel for you. Last year I lost all my saws and a JD tractor. Just last week I lost $10K worth of metal deck from a jobsite. It's just gonna get worse, w/ the economy sinking.


----------



## Junior (Mar 25, 2009)

slowp said:


> I wonder how much those wildlife cameras cost? They seem to have worked a bit here with the gate breakers. Then, after the crimewave was stopped, you could use them for wildlife passing by pictures.



40 bucks can get you a nice one. Be sure to hang it high, or the thieves will steal or break it!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 25, 2009)

Update:

One of the local shops called and so did the police. I didn't mention before but an 046 and a 660 were also taken, each ours back up saws. Some around here are lurkers to the site so I didn't want to take chances on divulging info. Any how we mark our saws in a place not many will/would look. The shop thought something was up, and looked where we asked them and matched the #s. Low and behold our saws were being pawned off. He took them in the back for a good going over and called the police and then me. I now have our saws back, but the belts and contents the police said were not worth looking for. Unless I have them marked as well there would be no way of proving who they belonged to, even if they were on the belt I discribed to them that next to nobody would have as belt.

So atleast I have some of our equipment back. I figure the belt will cost around $250+ to get everything back and ready to work again. In the mean time my boy said I could use his stuff until I can get the rest replaced. 

Some good news after the past few days has been a very nice thing.


Owl


----------



## Junior (Mar 25, 2009)

Did the shop happen to get a name or anything to make a bust?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 25, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Update:
> 
> One of the local shops called and so did the police. I didn't mention before but an 046 and a 660 were also taken, each ours back up saws. Some around here are lurkers to the site so I didn't want to take chances on divulging info. Any how we mark our saws in a place not many will/would look. The shop thought something was up, and looked where we asked them and matched the #s. Low and behold our saws were being pawned off. He took them in the back for a good going over and called the police and then me. I now have our saws back, but the belts and contents the police said were not worth looking for. Unless I have them marked as well there would be no way of proving who they belonged to, even if they were on the belt I discribed to them that next to nobody would have as belt.
> 
> ...


Good for you!





I will be marking my saws very soon.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 25, 2009)

Junior said:


> Did the shop happen to get a name or anything to make a bust?




Yup. Called the police before me. While they guys were waiting for the owner to check out the saws the towns finest showed up. According to the owner they just about had a fight in the store tring to prove who didn't bring them in to sell. Both got a free ride to a more secure place to sleep.



Owl


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 25, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Yup. Called the police before me. While they guys were waiting for the owner to check out the saws the towns finest showed up. According to the owner they just about had a fight in the store tring to prove who didn't bring them in to sell. Both got a free ride to a more secure place to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



good to hear of your good news.


----------



## goatchin (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad yall caught the SOBs...hope they get what they deserve. Wish it worked out that way all the time but at times things just dont line up right.

I learned at an early age to have an extreme hate for a thief or stealing-the good lord better help any thief caught in the act or later around our property


----------



## olyman (Mar 25, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Yup. Called the police before me. While they guys were waiting for the owner to check out the saws the towns finest showed up. According to the owner they just about had a fight in the store tring to prove who didn't bring them in to sell. Both got a free ride to a more secure place to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



maybe pursued hard enough--the rest may show--even if sold to someone-----------------may reveal who it was----hope so--


----------



## windthrown (Mar 25, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Yup. Called the police before me. While they guys were waiting for the owner to check out the saws the towns finest showed up. According to the owner they just about had a fight in the store tring to prove who didn't bring them in to sell. Both got a free ride to a more secure place to sleep.
> 
> Owl



Wha HOO!!!!!! 

You do not know how rare that is. Caught orange handed. Hmmm, a 440 and a 660. That adds up to over $1,000. Grand theft?

Also yah, persure the belt thing. Chances are they have a lot of other 'stuff' that fell into their hands.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 25, 2009)

BTW: when I was a kid groing up here, we never locked anything. Ever. House, car, whatever. Nothing was ever stolen. Then things changed, and an evil fell upon Oregon. Now half the thieves do not even speak English.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Yup. Called the police before me. While they guys were waiting for the owner to check out the saws the towns finest showed up. According to the owner they just about had a fight in the store tring to prove who didn't bring them in to sell. Both got a free ride to a more secure place to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Outstanding!  Thank God they are that stupid (pawning local) too boot!


----------



## slowp (Mar 26, 2009)

YAY! Unfortunately, they'll probably be back on the street soon. Glad you got your saws back anyway.


----------



## olyman (Mar 26, 2009)

maybe not slow--as wind said--thats grand theft--should be big house time--


----------



## M.R. (Mar 29, 2009)

slowp said:


> YAY! Unfortunately, they'll probably be back on the street soon. Glad you got your saws back anyway.





olyman said:


> maybe not slow--as wind said--thats grand theft--should be big house time--



Traveling the high road is always the better route.

It sure doest't stop one from thinking that a Good going over with a black snake, an about a weeks worth of hosp. bed rest, then the jail time wouldn't't be a better deterrent. Then knowing that if there is ever a second offense -repeat, repeat - until they no longer have a heartbeat. :angrysoapbox:

*********

Yesterday, at dusk when checking on our old place & timber ground, was able to punch Thur the drifts after some shovel time, into the A-frame & shop as the lock on the first out side gate had seen a pair or bolt cutters and the gate was open 10-12', all the buildings are broken into, doors were kicked in & left wide open over alot of the winter. Strange but not surprised that an adjacent landowner that lives up there, never called as both our gates are always locked and only a few feet apart.

Any ideas or anything online relating to road closure lock type boxes for gates? Would like to help keep the honest people a little more so. :dunno:

Also will be looking into [if it is allowed] a spring loaded cattle guard that unless pinned will drop a few inches to spike tires. Our ODF might really like this, but I have yet to be notified that they have cut a gate lock for fire access. :monkey:


----------



## Ironmart (Apr 2, 2009)

*Check the nearest pawn shop...*

You know the first place they hit was the nearest pawn shop. Those guys really don't want to buy stolen goods and will often help you out. I'd turn that anger into some proactive police work. They are obviously stupid because they are thieves.

Expect them to continue to be stupid and you will certainly figure out who they are in short order.

Did you file a police report. A lot of times the police know who did it or who they suspect as soon as you tell them what happened and where you were.


Jesse


----------



## Roy M (Apr 2, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> Reminds me again why i bought my new springfield 45....


Just read a news report about a guy in Alberta who caught lowlifes stealing his ATV. He chased with his car and ran them into the ditch, severely damaging his vehicle. He then grabbed the shotgun and nailed one of the :censored: didn't do serious damage. He is now in a heap of trouble, faces a dozen charges. The town is rallying behind him.
Yeah would be nice to SSS, there has been a plague of crime and gang violence here lately and we are fed up, but we still have to play by the rules in a civilized society.


----------



## Ironmart (Apr 6, 2009)

*Thieves*

There has been a rash of car break ins around my home where I live and I am frankly getting completely tired of it. I am about to do a stake out to try and plug the losers. They use the power line easements to slink around and between the housing developments unseen.

Problem is, as soon as you cap one of them, their parents, cousins and the whole town will come out to tell you what a great kid they were, how they were altar boys and peace loving kind hearted citizens.

Its infuriating. We had some teens that arranged a robbery where they called a pizza delivery out to an apartment building and then tried to score some easy cash. The delivery guy was packing and plugged one of the kids twice in the chest and he died on the scene. Of course the other kids scattered.

Now the NAACP and the whole town wants to crucify the delivery guy for being a 'trigger happy, gun toting, cowboy'. I say you just don't hang around to fill out a police report.

These people are basically cock roaches.


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Update:
> 
> Any how we mark our saws in a place not many will/would look. The shop thought something was up, and looked where we asked them and matched the #s.
> 
> Glad to hear you have your saws back . I have all of my equipment (saws, utility trailers, ATV) marked and pictures stored in a safe. This way if it is stolen I have documentation.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 20, 2009)

We've had a couple hundred thousand board-feet of wood stolen on our (Federal) ownership in the last few months. Some of it standing, some of it on the ground. There's five pickup trucks in every small town for 50 miles around with loads of green firewood going for 75 bucks a cord. _I wonder where it all came from? _

It's impossible to keep up with these guys. We can't be everywhere at once. Half the time when they knock down standing timber, they botch the cut badly enough it's a wonder they don't kill themselves. Once in awhile the sawdust shows the curly fries of a decent ripping chain, which suggests that a few of the thieves know what they're doing, but the rest are just snatching easy meat from the side of roads.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gld you got the saws back.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

That sucks. They stole 2 cord of tree length beech from me in 2005. The worst part is it has to be somebody I know becouse you could not se the wood from the road and it was not around any houses.


----------

